# In Aurora, Colorado...Struttin with some Barbeque!!!



## aquatroy (Jul 7, 2011)

Greetings

Troy here in Aurora, found your site looking for tips to make my COS work, and many great smokes! Now refurbish an old heavy

NB Red River, and cant wait to use it! I'm guessing early August at this rate, and could use you tips and tricks ( see my thread in Charcoal smokers)

Really loving my home smokes, Commercial BBQ in the Denver area is disappointing at best. and isn't what it is back home in New Orleans. But I love the road trips back home and all the BBQ spots an the way. But smokes from home are the best!

Wife and four terriers, Jazz is all I do anymore.. nothing better than tuning in to WWOZ, grabbing my favorite cocktail, and making my wife moan in pleasure as her lips meet my........pulled pork of course!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the

WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-

soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-

poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to

-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 7, 2011)

*to SMF*

Looking forward to the maiden smoke


----------



## roller (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

You have a project there.

With the info on this forum, I bet you get some great smokes!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 8, 2011)

to SMF I am glad you joint us


----------



## jacobseal (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm also a Louisiana transplant to denver....you are right about the Q here. I've found only 1 good place and it's in lakewood. I just started smoking meat, so we'll see if I can fulfill my desire for southern smoked BBQ. Best of luck!


----------



## aquatroy (Jul 8, 2011)

Jacob

Thanks for  the welcome! Chance you will tell us where in Lakewood?


----------



## jacobseal (Jul 8, 2011)

Piggin Out BBQ just east of kipling on morrison. It's just a small shack, but really has good brisket. It's the first brisket I've had in denver that I thought was good.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jul 16, 2013)

My favorite bbq in Denver is Jabo's...located at Arapahoe and Clinton....you should give it a try.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 16, 2013)

Troy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

